# Paph venustum?



## scottbjd (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello, my plant that I always thought was venustum is finally in bloom after aborting a few times, two flowers too!. The plant is a cross from Piping Rock Orchids. The petals have a lot of spotting and I am not sure if this is in the range of the species. Foliage is standard snakeskin pattern of the species with purple undersides. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 15, 2022)

Varuna ? == venustum x wardii

Either way, it looks nice to me.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 15, 2022)

I didn't know the name, but Rich's guess of venustum x wardii was my first thought as well. You mention that it has the standard snakeskin pattern of the species. Realize, though, that the leaves of wardii are very similar just not normally as heavily pigmented on the underside.


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> I didn't know the name, but Rich's guess of venustum x wardii was my first thought as well.




I'll third that.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2022)

looks odd.
vote #4


----------



## scottbjd (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the ID. I thought it had some wardii characteristics. Ill contact the selller for any insight.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2022)

I just saw this recently. I concur it might be Varuna. The small and multiple petal base spotting is not venustum, which has larger spots and fewer. Even in all forms of the varieties of venustum.


----------

